# General > IoT, IoE, and Maker Forum >  New Project: Ardunio Bar / Drink Maker

## dclamp

While perusing the interwebz today I came across a video of an Arduino controlled drink maker called The Inebriator.

I thought this idea was pretty cool and wanted to try something similar to this but I didn't want mine to move because it doesn't seem interesting to me and wastes precious drinking time. I want to make something that looks awesome, is fun and easy to use, pours delicious drinks, and is expandable. 

Then I found the Barduino project. I like the large display, SQL backend, web access, and the kiosk like stand. However I want my alcohol to be displayed front and center, preferably above the display platform. I also like the way the upside down bottles look on display. If this were at a party, you could easily see where the bar/alcohol is at. 

I have a small Dell Venue 8 Pro tablet that is not being used for anything. It would be the perfect interface for this automated bar. 

I am creating this post mostly as a "blog" type format to document the progress of the project and to serve as a reference for other people who are interested in this type of project. I will continue to post as I figure out what I am doing.

Links:
The InebriatorThe Drinkmotizer - a Raspberry Pi Drink Mixing RobotBarduinoRobotic Drink Maker

----------


## dclamp

Preliminary diagram of my project. I think I am going to put up a blog on my site to track this project.

----------


## dclamp

For what its worth. I started a blog about it. Yeah I'm bored: Dylan's Projects

----------


## dclamp

Preliminary Design



Dylan's Projects

----------


## dclamp

Update: Prototype/Testing Structure

----------


## dclamp

I ended up scrapping that original design because I discovered that a pressurized system is ideal but not practical unless I am using all the same type of containers. And I want to use the original bottles and have them be on display. 

Here is an updated design that I am still working on. Disregard the colors.

----------


## dclamp

Designed and Ordered my first PCB. Shout out to Wossname for the assistance!

----------


## wossname

> Designed and Ordered my first PCB. Shout out to Wossname for the assistance!


You're welcome.

That picture link is a 404 by the way.

----------


## dday9

Yeah, the picture link is also a 404 or your shout out thread too.

----------


## dclamp

Yeah my server was compromised over the weekend so My links are dead now  :Frown:

----------


## dclamp

Alright got them back.

----------


## dday9

What's a PCB

----------


## dclamp

Printed Circuit Board. Often incorrectly known as a "motherboard".

----------


## dday9

Ahh ok

----------


## dclamp

I soldered harnesses onto my LED modules. +5v, GND, Din, Dout.

----------


## wossname

That is the cleanest bench I've ever seen.

----------


## dclamp

I am OCD. I have to keep it clean. Plus the rest of the garage is a mess...

----------


## dday9

You need to change your ram sticker to a jeep one.

----------


## dclamp

Good point. Luckily that is a magnet. I will rip that off, step on it, and then throw it in the Home Depot bucket trash can.

----------


## passel

What I found interesting is that the comment about the clean bench came over a month after the post about the work done,
but you had a picture of the full bench and a portion of the garage "waiting" from before the work was done (you can see the stack of LED modules on the bench).

----------


## dclamp

Yeah I took that photo just before I started. I am not sure why... But it came in handy. Also my PCBs came in today!

----------


## dclamp



----------


## dclamp

Update of my bench since I have been furiously trying to get the board to work:

----------


## techgnome

well dang... I'm disappointed... I was hoping for an update... I see it's been over a year since the last one... man, the service in this bar sucks!

-tg

----------


## dclamp

Yeah I ran into some... engineering problems. 
s 
I got all the software and firmware working well. It just didnt quite work the way I wanted with the fluid dispensing. I couldn't find a suitable plug for the bottles that provided a good seal and allowed for tubing to be ran into it. Also tried 3d printing some prototypes but my 3d modeling isn't so good. 

I was going to alter my design and go with a pump system vs my original plan of a pressure system. I bought the peristaltic pumps but never got any farther than that. I have some 3d renderings of my proposed design. I will have to find those and post them.

----------

